# i need your opinions...



## flyskimma (Mar 6, 2005)

i want to buy a laptop. i don't really think i need anything TOO great like a powerbook or anything, because i'm simply using it for internet, maybe some games (probably just online games), aim, that sort of thing. i have a desktop computer that can handle everything else (photoshop, flash, yadda yadda yadda).

i was looking around and i found this.

is it any good? or would it at least do what i need it to do? or should i look for something else? i'd like to stay around this price range, if not cheaper


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

flyskimma said:


> i want to buy a laptop. i don't really think i need anything TOO great like a powerbook or anything, because i'm simply using it for internet, maybe some games (probably just online games), aim, that sort of thing. i have a desktop computer that can handle everything else (photoshop, flash, yadda yadda yadda).
> 
> i was looking around and i found this.
> 
> is it any good? or would it at least do what i need it to do? or should i look for something else? i'd like to stay around this price range, if not cheaper


The most important thing when looking at a laptop in my opinion is the warranty. They can break really easily and are not easy or cheap to repair.

My Dad has a HP and it works fine for him.

Try shopping for a deal here .. www.fatwallet.com

Good Luck


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

Looks good to me, but I've never owned a laptop; as SC says, you need a warranty.


----------



## flyskimma (Mar 6, 2005)

or what about dell inspiron 5100s? p4 2.8ghz, 40 gig hard drive, 512 mb of ram... sound good?


----------



## spurkbik201 (May 18, 2005)

I would buy Dell again, like several years ago, except now there are many complaints with Dell's internationally outsourced consumer customer support. You only have to check other posts in this forum and Planet Feedback to understand what I mean. If you get a lemon or less than a perfect apple PC, good luck getting it fixed or repaired.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

If you have a powerful desktop, why are you getting a laptop? My assumption is you want something to take with you. If I'm correct that you should start thinking about weight. Most people don't realize what a pain it is to carry around the heavy laptops most companies are selling right now. You buy one with great specs, but after loading it in a bag with it's cables and such it's too much for your shoulder to bear so you end up not using it.


----------

